

Microsoft buys search start-up Powerset - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/microsoft-buys-search-start-up-powerset/story.aspx?guid=%7BD91C6711%2DFACE%2D46D9%2D8460%2DE5C9FD9C9BEC%7D&dist=msr_1

======
milwaukeegreeny
Bill Gates replacements are getting desperate now.

